# Bath time!



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

So it was bath time this evening, and of course Luna jumped right in and had some fun.. but it was quite interesting to watch Phoenix react to the bowl of water when it was his turn.. He didn't test it out at all.. and he was confused but here are some pics, and a really cute video of Luna! Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM-nvCgFKKI


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

they are so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank youuu  I'm in love!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

I couldn't comment on your video so I liked it! =D Your birds are so pretty!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

tomorrow i'm going to see if Bennett will take a bath. i hope he does! how long have you had Luna? she's sweet! and so is phoenix!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! They are so cute! Luna looks like she is having fun!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I've had Luna since June of this year  She was 3 months old when I got her..! Hope all is gong wonderfully with little Bennett!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

oh it is going MUCH better than expected. i asked about Luna, cuz i knew you just got Phoenix and i'm wondering IF and when i will get a 2nd.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohh okay, well I gave myself some time to bond with Luna.. Although other members here on TC have added new editions to their family sooner and have had pretty great results! It all depends on your heart I suppose  and fate of course, good luck on your decision


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Awwww adorable  she's adorable I watched the video Heheh she looks a bit like a white chicken when she's fluffed up !  also phoenix is gorgeous !


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahaha thanks Dekey! she is so funny when she takes a bath, I love how she lifts her wings up to wash her "armpits" can't miss those! Lol!


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a really cute video of Luna and your birds are really cute. Did you have to teach luna to enjoy bath time, because Lexi doesn't enjoy it at all and I have tried several different methods and none have worked?


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

To be honest I started out with misting her using a spray bottle.. she really enjoyed it after about the second or third time I tried.. and then one day my daughter was painting and Luna tried to jump in the dish of water used to clean the brushes, so I gave her a small bowl of her own, and ever since she has loved taking baths! I have also tried the actual shower, but she's not much of a fan, too much noise and it startles her! Just be persistent and try different things, yours might actually like shower time with you? Try a spray bottle, or different types of bowls, and make it fun, put straws in the water and try to get her attention or a favorite toy  Luna thinks it's play time all the time lol Good luck!


----------



## BirdySweet (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness I looooovvvvee the mutations of your 'tiels. Especially the pretty white one, Luna. Is Luna a boy?


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you! Luna is a little girl, she's has started molting last month.. her new feathers have kept their pretty pearls so I confirmed her as female, if she were male she would have lost all her pearls and been all grey with white cheeks  

Phoenix I am assuming is a male, considering what the last owner has told me.. but I'll give him some time to settle in before I question his sex.. as for now he's pretty quiet and very calm, but so loving.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow your birds are so pretty, I have only ever seen pieds which are yellow and grey, they look really healthy too, well done


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, Luna came from a local pet shop, healthy as can be and super friendly.. I'm grateful for the few pet shops that do their job, and do it well! She was super hand tamed when I picked her up, I was able to hold her some before making the decision on buying her, the employees were also very helpful with her.

Phoenix just came home a few days ago, his tail feathers are missing, but apart from that he seems to be in great health and a super mush, I've fallen completely in love.. and maybe someday I'll get a third 

Your tiels look super cute, from what I see in your signature picture !


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Luna and Phoenix are both gorgeous and I always love seeing birds enjoy bath time!


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

awww wish my boy would take a bath! since the day i got him he has refused!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cody joins me in the shower, she sits on a litte ledge next to the shower and absolutely loves it!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I'm a proud mommy!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They're beautiful. Whenever I give Sunny a dish of water he just drinks out of it.:wacko: He's solely a misting bird.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Hahaa Phoenix took a few sips.. didn't even try to get in lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. I offered Grey a shallow bowl of water and he jumped in it and jumped out and looked at me like, "did that appease you?" He likes taking showers with me.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awww so sweet! THey are beautiful!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks haha Grey sounds like a funny little one.. I wish Luna enjoyed showers, she gets startled from all the echo in the bathroom lol


----------

